# Unbuntu 10.10 - TTY1 Login not working - HELP!



## Clucky (Jun 4, 2011)

Read 1st post please...

Heres my problem, just recently i tried to access my Ubuntu 10.10 computer, and instead of going to the login screen it pops this up:

[ 8.900128] shpchp 0000:00:01.0: Cannot reserve MMIO region

Ubuntu 10.10 Jesse ttyl

Jesse login: 

From what I have researched, the not reserving MMIO region should just be ignored, however, when i type in my username, it prompts a password, when i type the password no words (in my case numbers, being that my password is all numbers) are displayed on the screen. I have tried using both number pad keys, and normal keys, neither work. I figured, it may not display them for security purposes, but then once i press enter after typing it, it says Login incorrect. I would just restart the operating system, but I am using this computer as a server, and I need the files on it. The computer has done this once before, and I just restarted the OS, but this time I can't afford to do that. Any help would be greatly appreciated, whether it be fixing the operating system, bypassing the login, or just moving the files onto a flash drive to place onto another computer. Please post soon as I greatly need to access this computer as soon as possible.

PS: I'm not an experienced Linux user, so make any instructions easy to understand including where and how to get to programs, locations, websites, or any other source. Thanks



Sincerely,

Jesse

Spec Sheet:

Motherboard: MSI 785GT-E63
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 840
Memory: 2x 2GB DDR2-800; 1x 1GB DDR2-800
Graphics Card: on-board, check motherboard
Hard Drive: SATA, 7200RPM, 1TB

If you need any other Spec's, please post.


----------



## Clucky (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok posted too soon, I forgot that i changed my username to something else, im having a new problem now:

It goes to another screen, still black.

it says this:


Welcome to Ubuntu
*Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/


15 packages can be updated.
12 updates are security updates.

New release 'natty' available.
Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.


The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by applicable law.

[email protected]:~$ 

(clucky being my username, Jesse being my computer's)


----------



## Clucky (Jun 4, 2011)

I removed the new memory stick i just bought and turned on computer and guess what, it worked, now someone tell me how i can avoid this problem again, because i do need more memory


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You've made the classic mistake of not reading the manual, in this case your motherboard manual.
Your manual is here:
MSI 785GT-E63 Manual | Manual Pdf - Download Free User Manual Service Repair Instruction Guides

Consult page 2.6
That motherboard will not work with 3 memory sticks, rules are 2 banks or 4 banks only,
also has to be same DDR2 memory, same voltage and same CAS latency.

Solution here is to either run with 2 memory sims in bank 1 and 2 or buy another and fill all 4 slots.

Also, have a look on the MSI forum, there may be recommended memory modules for that board.
Looks as though you will be ok if you fill all 4 banks.


----------



## Clucky (Jun 4, 2011)

@hal8000
Im having htis problem again. I bought a new motherboard, new memory (both of which costed $220) and im still having the same problem... This is getting very annoying. I can log in, once i log in, it does nothing. It looks as though it attempts to boot when I first turn it on, however then it switches to a black screen. Is there a possibility that its the Operating System? I have ddr3 memory, all 4 slots are full of the same brand and same capacity of memory. They're all Corsair DDR3-1333mhz 4gb sticks. Totalling to 16gb total in the computer. The motherboard is said to be able to hold a max of 16gb of memory. The processor can hold 32gb. There should be no problem, yet there is.

Computer Specs:

Motherboard: ASUS M4A88T-M
Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 840
Memory: Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333mhz 4gb (x4)
Hard Drive: 1tb 7200rpm (this isn't necessary probably)
Operating System: Linux Ubuntu 10.10

Thank you.


----------



## Clucky (Jun 4, 2011)

Clucky said:


> @hal8000
> Im having htis problem again. I bought a new motherboard, new memory (both of which costed $220) and im still having the same problem... This is getting very annoying. I can log in, once i log in, it does nothing. It looks as though it attempts to boot when I first turn it on, however then it switches to a black screen. Is there a possibility that its the Operating System? I have ddr3 memory, all 4 slots are full of the same brand and same capacity of memory. They're all Corsair DDR3-1333mhz 4gb sticks. Totalling to 16gb total in the computer. The motherboard is said to be able to hold a max of 16gb of memory. The processor can hold 32gb. There should be no problem, yet there is.
> 
> Computer Specs:
> ...


By doing nothing, i mean all it does is open a command promp asking me if i want to update.


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

If the output your getting is what you posted earlier then there is nothing wrong with your system..do you e a desktop environment installed?
Try typing these to start your GUI

startx
Gdm (gnome)
Kdm (kde)

Edit:also it looks like you're using inboard video so changing the motherboard may have caused a mismatch in xorg's settings.

If the GUI won't load do a:

Sudo mv /etc/Xorg.conf /etc/Xorg.conf.bak
Or
Sudo mv /etc/X11/Xorg.conf /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.bak

Depends where your xorg.conf file is located on your system 

Then reboot an try again and report


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Follow Eddie's advice above to try and start your system.

By changing your motherboard you've changed your hardware so not only will X not start but possible problems with sound., LAN, wireless and hardware monitoring (LM sensors).

In short an update may work:

sudo apt-get update


----------

